# this is unfortunate..



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

It seems this forum died. A few of you I used to chat with are still here but it seems for the most part nothing is happening... And how come no-one is ever in chat? Go in chat people, even if it does lag your comp! This site seemed better when Shaggy owned it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Fish Chat's aren't all that active anywhere one goes. If lucky at night time they can be. I do believe it used to be more lively, just seems like more people have moved on, being in recession, lots of people have given up the hobby as it's not a top priority compared to other things in life..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

nope, technical issues. Some of us still can't chat. I tried it again yesterday after a fresh java install. Forum is ok, but chat is virtually dead. The heavy chatters may have moved on.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Didn't have a link up someplace to the new place where FF'ers chat?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

can u still not see who is in chat? if thats the case thats probably the biggest problem is that no one can tell when anyone is in there and nobody wants to check constantly. i think the biggest thing is your just seeing people comming and going. most people will only stick around for a month or two then stop comming and then new people join and repeat the process. a few select people will actually stick around for the long hall.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

it just seems kinda crappy. Used to be a fun place where we all enjoyed the hobby and goofed off, now no-ones on. Sucks to think people may have moved on, but I guess that is a result of our times. Oh and yeah has anyone else sent a PM to the new site manager about the problems with chat and gotten nothing back other than they are trying to fix it? That was about 3 months ago.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

dan3345 said:


> it just seems kinda crappy. Used to be a fun place where we all enjoyed the hobby and goofed off, now no-ones on. Sucks to think people may have moved on, but I guess that is a result of our times. Oh and yeah has anyone else sent a PM to the new site manager about the problems with chat and gotten nothing back other than they are trying to fix it? That was about 3 months ago.


The end is near! j/k Yeah, it's not the same as it once was, but the people that still keep fish are here and that's what matters.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I only joined recently, but even about a month ago when I joined it seemed morel lively. I got an invite to another forum and I checked it out, but I do like this one and will stay here. I don't have facebook or anything, but I know when people comment on a picture in this forum I get excited when someone likes my fish as much as I do. Maybe some more profile visits? Or personal messages? I feel that can sometimes motivate people to use the forum more frequently. I know I don't have much in my personal profile, but if we bulked them up a bit more and there were obvious signs that other people do frequently visit each others profiles and made it seem more of a community maybe new members will see that and be more inclined to stay? Also I saw that someone posted about having a TOTM contest. I think that's a great idea or even a POTM contest. That was one of the first things that attracted me to this forum and I haven't seen anything of that sort happening since I joined last month! Is there a way we could start one of those or does it have to be a mod who does it?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I go to the chat almost everytime I'm online. But no one is there so I agree with Dan, Come and chat! I used to love the chat. But no one is every there!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Just been busy really. I still have it set as one of my homepages and I check the new posts everyday quite often but with finals coming up, school's gotta come first.. Sorry guys..


I'm not leaving though. I'll more than likely always be here. :]


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've been a member here since like '02 and never changed my user name or password, and am offended when I try to get into chat and it responds with "incorrect username/password" We used to have alot of knowledgeable folks who chatted daily. and we had alot of fun....I sure miss the old days. Some now use aquabid chat and aquauniverse chat....so migrate around and you will find some of the old folks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, Aquauniverse is the one we sort of adopted as our unofficial official new chat. When FishForums got moved to the new owner's server, we lost chat because the new server cannot handle it. There's nothing we can do about that, so just go to Aquauniverse if you just HAVE to chat.


----------

